# Harrods selling puppies, cats and other small livestock!



## fosse

CROSSPOSTED WITH PERMISSION:

_Well, my trip to London was more or less a complete disappointment (more on that on another thread).

Went to Harrods on Thursday for a browse around and was completely horrified to learn that Harrods are selling very young pedigree puppies, pedigree cats and kittens, and other small livestock (didn't get the chance to look at what they were as I was so upset at that point I just wanted away from this department to make my complaint).

Can't remember the breed of cats, but they were selling Pug pups for £1,800!

They were in small, lit, locked rooms. I couldn't see any form of ventilation (perhaps the rooms were air conditioned). The rooms had full, glass fronts and everyone was glaring in at these poor animals. It was a total freakshow and I was so disgusted I thought I was going to be physically sick.

I asked a female employee were these pups taken outside for the toilet, she said "yeah, we've just sold one". I told her she should be disgusted at this and the sale of these animals from this store should be stopped immediately!

The puppies were very young, no more that a few months old at the most and they all looked really subdued and depressed. Which made me think they might possibly have been sedated.....Just a thought.

I ventured down from the 5th floor down to the Lower Ground floor to make a complaint. They first member or staff I cam across said he did not want to know! I said, in no uncertain terms, that he will show me where I can make a complaint NOW! He said "right this way, madame".

I was then offered a seat while another member or staff got the paperwork out for my complaint. He asked me could he get me a drink of water, I said "forget the bloody water and take my complaint now!".

I explained everything, telling him that it was downright unethical and irresponsible. Also that it was cruelty and imprisonment. I told him that it was a total freakshow and that there are enough animals in rescue centres everywhere confined like this and that's a necessity, this isn't! He actually agreed with me completely! Whether that was the case or not, I don't know, perhaps it was just to try and pacify me. Hmm.

It's a wonder I didn't get flung out! But I wouldn't have cared. This will scar me for life now. ANYONE can go in and buy one of these animals! It's not better than puppy farming, it really isn't. That's what it is. Folk who have more money that sense will buy these animals! Who know what might happen to some of them.

I haven't looked in to the petitions etc to see if there is a campaign to stop this, but I had no idea Harrods were selling livestock. They weren't selling animals when I was in there last November!

How do I go about doing something about stopping the sale of these animals? It's more the puppies and cats/kittens that concern me most._


----------



## tashi

They have been selling livestock for years now and the suppliers are - puppy farms!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I was told many yeras ago that you could get any animal you wanted from Harrods - ever a Tiger if you could afford it - maybe they have moved into the domestic market - you know the answer folks - boycott harrods!
regards
DT


----------



## MissG

Isn't Harrods a toy shop? Or am I getting mixed up with Hamleys?

Harrods is like a department store right?

I assume to sell pets London City council would have to issue them a license. They are to blame for all this. I suggest we all write to them.

I can just see it now, a spoilt brat shopping for Christmas in there.
"Aaaaaww mummy look at the cute puppy!"
"Yes darling, but we already bought you a Wii, and a playstation, and a TV..."
"But Mummy, I want a puppy!"
"OK Darling"


----------



## sullivan

The trouble is that they must feel there is a demand or they wouldnt bother. As much as we would love for this selling to stop people are still going to by and they will demand. Much to our discust.


----------



## Fleur

Harrods has had a pet store for a long time now.
As DT says years ago although they didn't have pets instore you could ask for any pet and they would supply it.
And DT it shouldn't be a problem for me to boycott Harrods as I've never bought something from there before and probably never will :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mummyschnauzer

There is no fear about me buying anything from Harrods, I couldn't afford it.


----------



## crazydoglover

yeah no use me boycotting it, i was 11 the last time we were there and all we bought was a shopping bag lmao!


----------



## JANICE199

*Why are people so shocked? Harrods are no the only shop that sell puppies?*


----------



## fosse

JANICE199 said:


> *Why are people so shocked? Harrods are no the only shop that sell puppies?*


I was shocked because Harrods is supposedly a reputable store. Just because others do it doesn't make it right.


----------



## crazydoglover

im not shocked, Harrods has had a pet department for years. I think the difference between harrods and other pet shops (no matter if its true or not) is that harrods, being an exclusive store, conjures up images of spoilt, rich people and children with an expendable income who will buy a puppy the same way they bought the latest must haves in other departments of the store.


----------



## Guest

fosse said:


> I was shocked because Harrods is supposedly a reputable store. Just because others do it doesn't make it right.


It's not right,it's a disgrace


----------



## Fleur

I agree with you crazydoglover. It may be up market, but it is a department store, it's just a step away from popping into Debenhams or Asda and along with the other household goods picking up a puppy or kitten.
No puppies or kittens should be sold in a pet store.:thumbdown:


----------



## JANICE199

*I dont think its right either...but why just pick on Harrods?If people dont like it, do go to Harrods, SIMPLE.*


----------



## crazydoglover

JANICE199 said:


> *I dont think its right either...but why just pick on Harrods?If people dont like it, do go to Harrods, SIMPLE.*


i think most people objecting to Harrods... are people (like me lol) who cant afford to go there anyway 

I also think that although people are talking about Harrods in this case, on the whole they are really picking on ALL pet shops that sell animals unethically


----------



## JANICE199

crazydoglover said:


> i think most people objecting to Harrods... are people (like me lol) who cant afford to go there anyway
> 
> I also think that although people are talking about Harrods in this case, on the whole they are really picking on ALL pet shops that sell animals unethically


*Back in the summer i went into a local petshop near me, and found them selling kittens..I have to say it made me feel sick, to me its cruel to cage such lively animals up,and the same goes for puppies..I honestly thought this practice was done away with years ago,as it should have been..*


----------



## crazydoglover

its sad isnt it?

when i was in Spain a few years back there was a pet shop in one of the backstreets with a tiny chihuahua in the window all alone in a dark empty shop. I was so upset and wanted to buy it and bring it home but it was impossible of course


----------



## fosse

JANICE199 said:


> *Back in the summer i went into a local petshop near me, and found them selling kittens..I have to say it made me feel sick, to me its cruel to cage such lively animals up,and the same goes for puppies..I honestly thought this practice was done away with years ago,as it should have been..*


That's why I crossposted this, because some people aren't aware of it, I was aware of pet shops selling live animals but not Harrods.

By no means am I just picking on Harrods but there are already threads about other places selling live animals.

On the forum it was originally posted they are trying to get media attention and are starting a petition to the government.


----------



## Fleur

JANICE199 said:


> *Back in the summer i went into a local petshop near me, and found them selling kittens..I have to say it made me feel sick, to me its cruel to cage such lively animals up,and the same goes for puppies..I honestly thought this practice was done away with years ago,as it should have been..*


Must admit I thought it had mostly stopped as well.
I think it did almost completely dissapear however, strange as it seems, pet shops that sell them seem to becoming acceptable again. (Not by me or anyone else on this forum I would just like to add) Which is just going back in time and I don't understand how this is happening
I haven't seen any puppies or kittens for sale in pet stores in my local area - thank god


----------



## clueless

Its a disgrace. Someone I know of bought a Papillion from Harrods. Jeez it was horrendous looking, nothing like a Pap apart from Ears. Cost £1000 Numpty


----------



## shirstella

In Florida they sell puppies and kittens in the mini markets, along with all the pet foods, i was so surprised when i saw them that I actually asked if they were for sale, they were, at a price of about £800 in English Money for a very tiny Shih Tzu


----------



## Rio

They have been selling animals for years and a couple of years ago there was a big kaffuffle in the Ragdoll world as Harrods were selling Raggie kittens for some extortionate amount (and worse still I think they came from a registered breeder! I later heard that some of the clubs wrote to Harrods to register their objections but I don't know if that is true or not.

How that breeder slept at night I will never know but maybe several thousand of pounds richer he/she could afford to buy a large very comfortable bed


----------



## krrbl123

I remember at least 30 years ago they were selling puppys then, im sure them blokes brought a lion from there and later released him, they went back to see him a year later and the lion remembered him, it was very tearful. Im sure if someone brought a pup for £1800 they would look after it.


----------



## mr.stitches

I wonder who actually cares for the pups in the daytime and at night...they need to be socialised in some way. I never knew Harrods sold animals at all!


----------



## Guest

I think if you check back to the original scourse of this post you'll find that this has been doing the roubnds since 2005 - at least that was the deadline for the petition that was raised at the same time.
regards
DT


----------



## Principessa

I know this is a really old thread, but I just want to say that, we bought our cat from harrods, and were very impressed with the way they cared for him, we had to fill out lots of forms, we weren't allowed to take him home the same day, we had to go on a separate occasion to pick him up, so they don't just sell away them to anyone.
And, the animals are only in the pet shop during the day, and even then they get breaks to be fed and walked around the shop when the pet shop closes for an hour 2 times a day.
The qualified people that work in the pet store to care for the animals, take them home at night.


----------



## Guest

Principessa said:


> I know this is a really old thread, but I just want to say that, we bought our cat from harrods, and were very impressed with the way they cared for him, we had to fill out lots of forms, we weren't allowed to take him home the same day, we had to go on a separate occasion to pick him up, so they don't just sell away them to anyone.
> And, the animals are only in the pet shop during the day, and even then they get breaks to be fed and walked around the shop when the pet shop closes for an hour 2 times a day.
> The qualified people that work in the pet store to care for the animals, take them home at night.


Good for them 

This is still no life for small animal. They should go straight from mum to a loving home where they can be properly cared for, stimulated and socialised. There is NO EXCUSE for trading animals in this way.

I VERY VERY stupidly bought a puppy froma pet shop about 10 years ago. Classic couldn't bear to see her there.

Tilly suffered 18 months of SERIOUS behavioural issues because she hadn't been socialised properly, severe seperation anxiety (likely to have been from leaving mum too soon and being left in the shop) and finally after we had to hand her to a rescue because we were at work and she needed to be with people all day they discoverred she had severe hip displasia and was put to sleep.

But HEY if they have great customer service it must be OK


----------



## turkeylad

That is absolutely disgusting!:mad2:


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

mummyschnauzer said:


> There is no fear about me buying anything from Harrods, I couldn't afford it.


lol, i couldn't either.


----------



## noushka05

krrbl123 said:


> I remember at least 30 years ago they were selling puppys then, im sure them blokes brought a lion from there and later released him, they went back to see him a year later and the lion remembered him, it was very tearful. Im sure if someone brought a pup for £1800 they would look after it.


that was Christian i love this video YouTube - Christian the lion Reunion, FULL LENGTH MOVIE, London Lion reunited in Africa his was a happy ending but what happened to other big cats etc this discuting place sold & they should ban selling puppies & kittens in shops!


----------



## Ducky

i never have and never will agree with selling animals in pet shops. working in a pet shop,i get asked on a daily basis if we sell puppies and kittens etc. i always say to the customers that its unfair to keep animals in a shop and that they should check out some of the animal shelters and rehoming centres, or look up a reputable breeder. 

the one thing that annoys me most is when the conversation goes like this?

Customer: "do you have any pets?"
Me: "no im sorry we dont keep animals. what sort of animal are you looking for?"
Customer: "oh i dunno, a rabbit, or maybe a dog"
Me: :frown2: so you dont actually know what you want?
Customer:just an animal. 

grrrr they dont even know what they want or have any thought about what it takes to look after an animal!!


----------



## LostGirl

noushka05 said:


> that was Christian i love this video YouTube - Christian the lion Reunion, FULL LENGTH MOVIE, London Lion reunited in Africa his was a happy ending but what happened to other big cats etc this discuting place sold & they should ban selling puppies & kittens in shops!


God im nearly in tears how sweet is that video?! How amazing 

Maybe im nieve but never thought that pet shops still sold Dogs and cats i really didnt ive never known a pet shop where i live to sell them. I didnt know they still did its very wrong and it should be banned


----------



## chillouteveryone

Hello

While you may or may not agree with selling animals in pet shops such as pedigree dogs and cats, it happens, you cant stop it, so dont even try.

Harrods is easily one of the best department stores on this planet. The way in which you suggest you were spoken to by an employee is either a complete lie or at best an exaggeration of the truth. There is NO WAY an employee would say they dont want to know, they would instantly lose their job, on the spot, no passing go and collecting their £200, they would be out the door in 5 minutes. You say you complained, they take complaints very seriously, however, complaining about a product which is sold, will not be taken into consideration. Harrods sell fur coats, so selling a cat or dog isnt going to stop.

As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably. They are played with routinely through the day and are NOT bred solely for store sale, there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached. If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.

Please dont lie about service you recieved, Harrods is crazy hot on their customer service. And every complaint about customer service is taken as priority.


----------



## Guest

chillouteveryone said:


> Hello
> 
> While you may or may not agree with selling animals in pet shops such as pedigree dogs and cats, it happens, you cant stop it, so dont even try.
> 
> Harrods is easily one of the best department stores on this planet. The way in which you suggest you were spoken to by an employee is either a complete lie or at best an exaggeration of the truth. There is NO WAY an employee would say they dont want to know, they would instantly lose their job, on the spot, no passing go and collecting their £200, they would be out the door in 5 minutes. You say you complained, they take complaints very seriously, however, complaining about a product which is sold, will not be taken into consideration. Harrods sell fur coats, so selling a cat or dog isnt going to stop.
> 
> As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably. They are played with routinely through the day and are NOT bred solely for store sale, there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached. If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.
> 
> Please dont lie about service you recieved, Harrods is crazy hot on their customer service. And every complaint about customer service is taken as priority.


Do you work for them by any chance ?
You have made some rather sweeping statements.


----------



## sequeena

chillouteveryone said:


> Hello
> 
> While you may or may not agree with selling animals in pet shops such as pedigree dogs and cats, it happens, you cant stop it, so dont even try.
> 
> Harrods is easily one of the best department stores on this planet. The way in which you suggest you were spoken to by an employee is either a complete lie or at best an exaggeration of the truth. There is NO WAY an employee would say they dont want to know, they would instantly lose their job, on the spot, no passing go and collecting their £200, they would be out the door in 5 minutes. You say you complained, they take complaints very seriously, however, complaining about a product which is sold, will not be taken into consideration. Harrods sell fur coats, so selling a cat or dog isnt going to stop.
> 
> As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably. They are played with routinely through the day and are NOT bred solely for store sale, there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached. If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.
> 
> Please dont lie about service you recieved, Harrods is crazy hot on their customer service. And every complaint about customer service is taken as priority.


You're calling these people liars? Way to go 

Do you have any proof to back up your claim? Do you work for them? Are you a shopper?


----------



## HighPr00

chillouteveryone said:


> As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably.


 Lol.


chillouteveryone said:


> there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached.


 Lol.


chillouteveryone said:


> If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.


 Lol. ut:


----------



## Guest

chillouteveryone said:


> Hello
> 
> While you may or may not agree with selling animals in pet shops such as pedigree dogs and cats, it happens, you cant stop it, so dont even try.
> 
> Harrods is easily one of the best department stores on this planet. The way in which you suggest you were spoken to by an employee is either a complete lie or at best an exaggeration of the truth. There is NO WAY an employee would say they dont want to know, they would instantly lose their job, on the spot, no passing go and collecting their £200, they would be out the door in 5 minutes. You say you complained, they take complaints very seriously, however, complaining about a product which is sold, will not be taken into consideration. Harrods sell fur coats, so selling a cat or dog isnt going to stop.
> 
> As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably. They are played with routinely through the day and *are NOT bred solely for store sale, there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached.* If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.
> 
> Please dont lie about service you recieved, Harrods is crazy hot on their customer service. And every complaint about customer service is taken as priority.


I would never ever ever ever ever in 1000000000 million years..Let one of my pups end up in a shop window..........I think you will find the only breeders that would are puppy farmers that dont give two sh1ts about there pups or there futhur....Any resposible breeder i know wants to know and stay in contact with the people that have there pups..they cant do that if they have been sold from a shop like a loaf of bread...

Sallyanne i also get a very strongle feeling that this member works for them.ut:

Also i think they need to take advice from there user name!


----------



## animallover111

the member could be Mr Alfiad (sp) himself......  :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> the member could be Mr Alfiad (sp) himself......  :001_tt2:


That would be great...i would be up for telling him a few home truths!


----------



## animallover111

DevilDogz said:


> That would be great...i would be up for telling him a few home truths!


Its sad that the member seems to think because its some posh store in London.....its ok for them to sell pups........


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Its sad that the member seems to think because its some posh store in London.....its ok for them to sell pups........


Exactly and its sad to think thats clueless members of the pubic think the same.


----------



## staceydawlz

aw i just watched it...thats lovely!! im so glad he was able to save it...and the fact the lion remembered him was amazing!!


----------



## sequeena

animallover111 said:


> Its sad that the member seems to think because its some posh store in London.....its ok for them to sell pups........


I went to Harrods whilst I was in London and tbh I thought Selfridges was much better


----------



## clueless

chillouteveryone said:


> Hello
> 
> While you may or may not agree with selling animals in pet shops such as pedigree dogs and cats, it happens, you cant stop it, so dont even try.
> 
> Harrods is easily one of the best department stores on this planet. The way in which you suggest you were spoken to by an employee is either a complete lie or at best an exaggeration of the truth. There is NO WAY an employee would say they dont want to know, they would instantly lose their job, on the spot, no passing go and collecting their £200, they would be out the door in 5 minutes. You say you complained, they take complaints very seriously, however, complaining about a product which is sold, will not be taken into consideration. Harrods sell fur coats, so selling a cat or dog isnt going to stop.
> 
> As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably. They are played with routinely through the day and are NOT bred solely for store sale, there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached. If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.
> 
> Please dont lie about service you recieved, Harrods is crazy hot on their customer service. And every complaint about customer service is taken as priority.


Haha Well after this statement you will probably get a Bonus. Unethical thats what Harrods is. I knew someone a few years ago now who bought a Pap from them for wait for it £1400!!!!! It looked more like a Pap than I look like Posh Beckham LOL


----------



## jcraig

This store is soleless & disgusting for selling animals espically cats & dogs!!! i am having nightmares since i saw lines of people looking throught the glass at harrods at puppies in a small rabbit run! this animals dont have a voice please complain when you go! this is in the uk, london! We should be setting an example to the rest of the world! i am still in shock about what i saw and the attitude of the staff! this is seedy and cruel!!! what happens when there us only one pup/kitten left! i have too many heart breaking questions to voice:-(


----------



## Tigerneko

chillouteveryone said:


> Hello
> 
> While you may or may not agree with selling animals in pet shops such as pedigree dogs and cats, it happens, you cant stop it, so dont even try.
> 
> Harrods is easily one of the best department stores on this planet. The way in which you suggest you were spoken to by an employee is either a complete lie or at best an exaggeration of the truth. There is NO WAY an employee would say they dont want to know, they would instantly lose their job, on the spot, no passing go and collecting their £200, they would be out the door in 5 minutes. You say you complained, they take complaints very seriously, however, complaining about a product which is sold, will not be taken into consideration. Harrods sell fur coats, so selling a cat or dog isnt going to stop.
> 
> As an addition these animals are better cared for than your children most probably. They are played with routinely through the day and are NOT bred solely for store sale, there are breeders over the country who want to sell their pups and kittens there due to the premium attached. If you have EVER bought an animal, you bought one which was worse cared for than any Harrods pet.
> 
> Please dont lie about service you recieved, Harrods is crazy hot on their customer service. And every complaint about customer service is taken as priority.


I know this is an old post but I just wanted to say this-

no good breeder would ever even think about letting their puppies be sold in harrods  they won't have any say in who or where the pup goes to which must be a good breeders worst nightmare!!

The only sort of breeder who would sell to harrods is one which only cares about money and not the welfare of their puppies.

It is sick and it should not be allowed!


----------



## ad_1980

i just did a google search about harrods and puppy selling and look what i came across - an article in 2005

BBC NEWS | Wales | Harrods ends puppy farm contract


----------



## vet-2-b

its discusting what these people do


----------



## charmedlassie88

I always though it was illegal in the uk to sell cats and dogs in petshops :S


----------



## ad_1980

charmedlassie88 said:


> I always though it was illegal in the uk to sell cats and dogs in petshops :S


it should be but sadly it isn't.


----------



## ad_1980

My mate works in Harrods right, and she put on her status something about seeing a griffon puppy and wants one.

She added her OH won't allow her to have a dog so she went 'i'll just enjoy them at the store etc'. I'm like thinking 'ok you want a pup from a pet store?!' ARGH!!!!

When when when will people be educated on this sort of thing? I had to bite my tongue when i wanted to reply 'don't buy a pup from harrods or any other pet store' but i didn't want to be an interfering busybody'.


----------



## GillyR

Harrods is an utter disgrace, on many levels. Selling fur to start with - no need for it. Just greed.


----------



## SpringerHusky

My fiancee is desperate to go to harrods but not sure i'm up for it  i'm gonna come out in tears if I do


----------



## JANICE199

ad_1980 said:


> My mate works in Harrods right, and she put on her status something about seeing a griffon puppy and wants one.
> 
> She added her OH won't allow her to have a dog so she went 'i'll just enjoy them at the store etc'. I'm like thinking 'ok you want a pup from a pet store?!' ARGH!!!!
> 
> When when when will people be educated on this sort of thing? I had to bite my tongue when i wanted to reply 'don't buy a pup from harrods or any other pet store' but i didn't want to be an interfering busybody'.



*Surely biting your tongue wont help,if you are against something then standing up and saying what you believe is the right way to go about educating people.*


----------



## ArwenLune

Wow. I'm just so shocked by this...! I thought pet shops weren't allowed to sell cats and dogs - they're not, ever here, haven't been allowed for decades. You only ever see rodents and birds and fish in petshops here. 

I guess I assumed it was EU-wide legislation forbidding it.. 

Then I thought in the UK only dodgy pet shops sold puppies and kittens - I have accidentally walked into one when I lived in London (OMG, 10 years ago! *feels old*) and that those were becoming extint. 

That Harrods of all places still sells puppies and kittens... christ. *stunned*


----------



## westielover65

my husband was brought up in that area of london and can remeber going into Harrods whilst bunking off school and seeing tigers in there !! (that was in the 60's :nonod:


----------



## Stephny691

I thought selling cats/dogs in shops wasn't allowed in this country? I've been in Harrods loads and never seen the pet section?! :huh:
x


----------



## celicababe1986

It shouldnt be allowed,


----------



## Stephny691

But it is?! Are you serious? What in ****'s name is wrong with this bloody country?!
x


----------



## 688peterl

why is he/she banned now?


----------



## ad_1980

688peterl said:


> why is he/she banned now?


what are you talking about?


----------



## tafwoc

Stephny691 said:


> I thought selling cats/dogs in shops wasn't allowed in this country? I've been in Harrods loads and never seen the pet section?! :huh:
> x


Yeh but its usually very crowded and hard to find, they had bull dog pups when i was last there at christmas, and kittens too


----------



## Jackie99

A local pet shop quite near me sells kittens, it disgusts me. I am not saying their 'cage' is kept to a reasonable clean state and food and water is in there. However the cage is small and it seems an highlight for a shopping day out for many children to go in a put their fingers into the cages to stroke the kittys, the bunnys, the hamsters etc etc, and I just do not like nor agree with it 

I have been to the pet department in Harrods many a times and seen dogs, kittens etc there in their glass things. Again they had treats, toys, food and water but it just did not seem right and it upset me. I did wonder how often they would be taken out for exercise throughout the daytime from this small space.

The last once or twice I went there, there seemed to be people with Whippets or other type dogs in the pet department doing something or another. It is VERY hot in Harrods and the pet department is usually really really full I felt sorry for these dogs, I have been in Harrods for HOURS gone back to the pet department and they are still there. Whether they were taken down the few floors and out for toileting/exercise in between, I hope so. 

Also once I came out of the store and directly outside one of the doors were people with leaflets, banners etc etc informing customers, the public about the fur. I was until then unaware of this and it to left a bad taste in my mouth about the store.

I really enjoyed walking around there. I think the products are some of the finest but some of the above experiences do make you wonder.


----------



## Nonnie

ad_1980 said:


> what are you talking about?


The OP i assume, who is banned.

Even if i wanted to have a look around Harrods, they wouldnt let me through the door as im far too much of a scruff.

Having to dress up to go shopping is just snobbery.


----------



## tafwoc

Nonnie said:


> The OP i assume, who is banned.
> 
> Even if i wanted to have a look around Harrods, they wouldnt let me through the door as im far too much of a scruff.
> 
> Having to dress up to go shopping is just snobbery.


God i must have been lucky to get past security  I look like one of the homeless some times


----------



## Nonnie

tafwoc said:


> God i must have been lucky to get past security  I look like one of the homeless some times


They famously refused Jason Donovan entry once due to him wearing ripped jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## tafwoc

Nonnie said:


> They famously refused Jason Donovan entry once due to him wearing ripped jeans and a t-shirt.


Wo really? OMG thats crazy.


----------



## Nonnie

tafwoc said:


> Wo really? OMG thats crazy.


They have a dress code 



> We aim to make shopping at Harrods pleasurable in every respect. To achieve this we operate a dress code, which has been widely welcomed by our customers.
> 
> The Dress Code does not permit any person to enter the store dressed in the following manner: wearing high-cut, Bermuda or beach shorts; swimwear; athletic singlets; cycling shorts; flip flops or thong sandals; with a bare midriff or bare feet; or wearing dirty or unkempt clothing.


www.Harrods.com


----------



## tafwoc

Nonnie said:


> They have a dress code
> 
> www.Harrods.com


OMG i really am surprised they let me in then! I was wearing scruffy converse and a wool dress with a wool blazer! Hardly dressy.LMAO! How stupid that they have a dress code though!


----------



## TobyK9

Its to keep us poor scum trouble makers out. Everyone knows that if you don't wear a suit everyday then it means you have no money and are on the rob! 
Lol, I prefer westgate and argos anyway


----------



## jadus2003

a dress code?how silly!
i will stick to primark :blush: lol!!


----------



## Jason2

This is where Christian the lion was bought from.


----------



## jadus2003

Jason2 said:


> This is where Christian the lion was bought from.


you have a lion?or have a missed something lol?


----------



## Jason2

jadus2003 said:


> you have a lion?or have a missed something lol?


No lol - Christian the lion - look it up.


----------



## jadus2003

ohh right lol!
ive never heard of him...:huh:


----------



## Guest

I went into Harrods a few weeks back, some butch dude in a suit at the door barked at me to take the small rucksack off my back and carry it just as I was walking inside, do I look like a terrorist? 

I only wanted to use the bathroom for christ's sakes...


----------



## Jason2

jadus2003 said:


> ohh right lol!
> ive never heard of him...:huh:


Type it in youtube and see the reunion.


----------



## Pug_D

Jason2 said:


> Type it in youtube and see the reunion.


OMG i just watched that and nearly cried!! its amazing!!!


----------



## jadus2003

aww thats so nice,
i nearly cried to lol..its the music that does it


----------



## Jason2

I did have tears in my eyes. You see, if a BEAST, yes a beast, from the wild can show such 'love', then what excuse do we, as humans have?


----------



## TobyK9

Pleccy said:


> I went into Harrods a few weeks back, some butch dude in a suit at the door barked at me to take the small rucksack off my back and carry it just as I was walking inside, do I look like a terrorist?
> 
> I only wanted to use the bathroom for christ's sakes...


lol, that made me laugh


----------



## k8t

I was in London just before Christmas and we went to Harrods,they were selling pupies then too, lots of people lining up to have a look at them. 

Just around the corner next to the pet department a breed rescue - I think it was Staffies, were raising money and handing out leaflets about the breed.

There was some irony there, that on one hand they were selling live animals and the other helping out a rescue!!!

I posted on another thread about a puppy supermarket near us, I just can't go in, but I hear about it all the time, some people just go along on a weekend and take the kids to have a look, for something to do.

We used to have the same in the rescue centre I managed, especially on a Sunday, people just wanted to come and have a look around. It was a difficult one, because you don't want to stop them coming - we needed their donations, but the dogs weren't a sideshow. So we decided to make everyone fill in a form about what dog/cat they wanted and all about their home/lifestyle etc., which was our rehoming detail form, a few said 'oh I just want to have a look that is all' and I told my staff to tell them they couldn't just come in and look. We knew if someone took the time to fill it in, then they really may be serious.

I lost count the number of people when I asked them what sort of dog they were thinking of, had no idea! Not even size, long haired, short haired, needless to say they didn't get one through us, we had a responsbility to the dogs that we had in, they had been let down by their owners once before!!

Kate


----------



## Papillon

Nonnie said:


> They have a dress code
> 
> www.Harrods.com


Too bloody right! About time somebody took a stance on what's appropriate wear in public. Too many people seem to be dressing in beach gear on the high street and think it's appropriate.



Pleccy said:


> I went into Harrods a few weeks back, some butch dude in a suit at the door barked at me to take the small rucksack off my back and carry it just as I was walking inside, do I look like a terrorist?


Nothing to do with terrorism, but the fact that backpacks and other bulky things in crowds are not only annoying but potentially dangerous. I've had my glasses knocked off my face by somebody's backpack when he turned suddenly. They can also knock some valuables off shelves, so most shops ask you to carry them in your hands, not on your backs.

I shopped at Harrods for years when I lived around the corner, and their prices for stuff that other shops carried was no higher, and the customer service was second to none. Not sure how much of it is due to them enjoying their work, and how much due to the fear of being sacked on the stop if a customer complains about them, with Mr Fayed not being the nicest and most employement law obeying people. Allegedly...

I've never seen a pet shop there, though. Maybe it's tucked next to the fur section, which I don't visit.


----------



## lisaw

I think you are being a bit dramatic...

I am a regular visitor to Harrods Department Store, and i can tell you as i am not a once off tourist that the dogs are well looked after. Much more than your average pet shop. As they are walked regularly, and just at the back of the display there is a door which i'm sure you noticed, on your 2 minute gaze for ventilation! Behind it is there proper accommodation such as their beds where they actually sleep along with food and toys etc. There are also professionals behind the scenes who are employed to look after their every needs and check their health daily. 

I do not think you boycotting Harrods would make any difference, they create jobs and are a major part of creating tourist revenue for our country. All in all Harrods is a great British Iconic Store to be proud of.


----------



## lisaw




----------



## Kinjilabs

Dunno how they are kept there, but when I was showing Labs knew someone who had a gift of a Lab bought from Harrods, he became a SH CH.


----------



## Johnderondon

lisaw said:


> All in all Harrods is a great British Iconic Store to be proud of.


The day I'm proud of a pet shop, even one draped in elitism and rampant consumerism, is the day I'll open a vein.


----------



## lisaw

Johnderondon said:


> The day I'm proud of a pet shop, even one draped in elitism and rampant consumerism, is the day I'll open a vein.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## princesspinky

Some of the complete idiots on here who are agreeing with what they do 
The puppies arent from nice little breeders in the country they are from puppy farms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there parents are living in tiny cages of S**T and these puppies get carted away and shoved in some stupid cage in Harrods and other pet shops for people to prod and poke until they decide to buy one and then most of the time the dog dies from some health issue which results from coming froma puppy farm or it ends up in rescue because it wasnt socialised and stuck in a shop window for how long!

If people on here can not see that then you should be ashamed of yourself, i do alot of work for puppy farms so i see it all!

For goodness sake just type puppy farm or puppy mill on google, the proof is there!

It shouldn't matter wether harrods have the best customer service e.t.c they sell puppy farmed puppies!


----------



## luvmydogs

From someone who worked in Harrod's puppy department....
"Not only are these pups left in this small room all by themselves but as soon as 7 o'clock comes round they are on their own in the dark until the next morning. On sundays they are there the whole time with no lights on their own, someone comes in for an hour on a sunday to feed them and clean them out and this is it!!! Harrods put on at least a 100% mark up on these pups... if they buy them for £400 from the puppy farm then they sell them for at least £800...usually more like £900 or £1000. 
No this isn't a joke, I worked in the pet dept I know exactly what it is like and how awful it is! 
The pet dept is on the second floor just through the luggage dept if any of you people who don't think they sell animals want to go and check it out... or just give them a call and ask... it's not something they try to hide!! 
DO NOT BUY ANY ANIMALS FROM HARRODS!!!!"


----------



## luvmydogs

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z406/fastnfuriousphotography/Poster.jpg


----------



## archiebaby

just a question and no, i have never seen the puppies in harrods , havent been there for many years now, but i imagine these puppies are behind a glass front or something so people can see them? now, with my own litters, i know i am cleaning up poo and wee 24/7 no sooner have i cleaned them and nice clean paper down than i turn by back and it all needs doing again, if i was to just pop in to see them every couple of hours i could imagine the mess so....... is someone constantly cleaning up after the puppies and when left on a sunday and someone comes in to feed and clean (although young puppies need between 4 - 5 meals a day) them once are the puppies sleeping in their own mess until the monday


----------



## archiebaby

luvmydogs said:


> From someone who worked in Harrod's puppy department....
> "Not only are these pups left in this small room all by themselves but as soon as 7 o'clock comes round they are on their own in the dark until the next morning. On sundays they are there the whole time with no lights on their own, someone comes in for an hour on a sunday to feed them and clean them out and this is it!!! Harrods put on at least a 100% mark up on these pups... if they buy them for £400 from the puppy farm then they sell them for at least £800...usually more like £900 or £1000.
> No this isn't a joke, I worked in the pet dept I know exactly what it is like and how awful it is!
> The pet dept is on the second floor just through the luggage dept if any of you people who don't think they sell animals want to go and check it out... or just give them a call and ask... it's not something they try to hide!!
> DO NOT BUY ANY ANIMALS FROM HARRODS!!!!"


this is why i posted my first post so, they are left from 7pm until the next morning and all day sunday until the monday morning with someone coming in for 1 hour this is surely animal neglect for these little puppies who need feeding at least 4 times a day!!! and the mess must be something else if they are cleaned out once on a sunday???????????


----------



## DrAnna

Claiming that Harrods has a dress code is just left wing prejudice and simply not true. I once went there in a sweaty track suit after a jog, hair in a mess, no make-up. I passed the Dior section and a top caught my eye (had a look at the price tag, £4000 !!!) and the salesman insisted I try it on!


----------



## Jazmine

DrAnna said:


> Claiming that Harrods has a dress code is just left wing prejudice and simply not true. I once went there in a sweaty track suit after a jog, hair in a mess, no make-up. I passed the Dior section and a top caught my eye (had a look at the price tag, £4000 !!!) and the salesman insisted I try it on!


What a bizarre first post on a petforum...


----------



## 5rivers79

DrAnna said:


> Claiming that Harrods has a dress code is just left wing prejudice and simply not true. I once went there in a sweaty track suit after a jog, hair in a mess, no make-up. I passed the Dior section and a top caught my eye (had a look at the price tag, £4000 !!!) and the salesman insisted I try it on!


He must have spotted the dior handbag you had with you while on your sweaty jog


----------



## pickle

Yes, it it true, Harrods have been selling pets for many years (at least 30 to my knowledge). 

The thing that is worrying is that people can use credit cards to buy them, so impulse buying must be quite commonplace.

In the 80s I well remember a Labrador at our dog training club that had been originally been bought from Harrods. The new owner had acquired him when the first owner couldn't keep him (can't remember why), but she had labs and had seen potential in him. She showed him and he became a champion, I kid you not, he was a very well known dog at the time.


----------



## Firedog

Kc registered animals are not allowed to be sold to pet shops,it sates that on the registration document.Those puppies may have pedigrees but it is obviously something that someone has printed up.


----------



## pika

I must say I wholeheartedly do not encourage or support puppies being sold in pet shops but I recently went to harrods and I have to say,

from 2008 - 2012 they have made changes to their practice in both sales and care of these animals. 

I spoke to one of the people who deal with the puppies who said all puppies now come from breeders (yes what type I do not know but they don't come from puppy mills anymore however) all are health checked before being accepted in 'stock' and if they don't pass they are not taken in to be sold. Before being sold the owner must be met and living conditions for puppy checked as well as knowing the puppy will be well cared for. All members of the household must come to be introduced to the puppy to make sure all are certain they want the puppy. 

They have a vet onsite as well who I met. 

Kennels were clean, pups were been walked around the shop, not over crowded, all looked healthy and happy and curious as pups should be. 

As I said before I do not think it's right what harrods does, but it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. 

Also pups are not left in the store at night they are taken home with the staff .


----------



## Mandy D

It is against the KC Code of Ethics for a breeder to sell puppies to a pet shop but the KC do not enforce this. They will only act if one of their Assured Breeders is reported for doing this. 

Having just seen the last post I will add that no responsible, caring, ethical, breeder would sell their puppies to a pet shop, Harrods or not.


----------



## DoggieBag

Also take into account this thread was started in 2008


----------



## Mandy D

Started in 2008 and unfortunately nothing much has changed with the law still allowing puppies to be sold in pet shops. I organised a protest outside Harrods and the petition is still active. I reminded them about it at Christmas when the Dogs Trust had their Christmas card campaign against them selling puppies.

Harrods Stop Selling Puppies Petition


----------



## pika

Mandy D said:


> It is against the KC Code of Ethics for a breeder to sell puppies to a pet shop but the KC do not enforce this. They will only act if one of their Assured Breeders is reported for doing this.
> 
> Having just seen the last post I will add that no responsible, caring, ethical, breeder would sell their puppies to a pet shop, Harrods or not.


Though that's true, I think now once at Harrods these puppies are actually cared for as opposed to 2008.

As said the origin is unknown so it's all speculation really as to what breeders these puppies are coming from!


----------



## rottiemum

Wow, I didn't realise they still sold animals. I do remember this story - the famous Christian the lion, bought from Harrods in 1969:

Christian the lion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At least he was eventually released into the wild - but can you imagine being able to buy a LION at a department store??? 

:crazy:


----------



## Simira

pika said:


> I must say I wholeheartedly do not encourage or support puppies being sold in pet shops but I recently went to harrods and I have to say,
> 
> from 2008 - 2012 they have made changes to their practice in both sales and care of these animals.
> 
> I spoke to one of the people who deal with the puppies who said all puppies now come from breeders (yes what type I do not know but they don't come from puppy mills anymore however) all are health checked before being accepted in 'stock' and if they don't pass they are not taken in to be sold. Before being sold the owner must be met and living conditions for puppy checked as well as knowing the puppy will be well cared for. All members of the household must come to be introduced to the puppy to make sure all are certain they want the puppy.
> 
> They have a vet onsite as well who I met.
> 
> Kennels were clean, pups were been walked around the shop, not over crowded, all looked healthy and happy and curious as pups should be.
> 
> As I said before I do not think it's right what harrods does, but it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be.
> 
> Also pups are not left in the store at night they are taken home with the staff .


So to be staff at Harrods you have to agree to taking puppies home at nights and weekends?
And - of course they call the puppy mills breeders, what could they say else? The puppies are healthchecked, well, I saw the sign when I was there in 2009 about the puppies coming with healthchecks. But what about their parents, siblings, etc? "The puppy was all healthy when we took him in" is a very bad argument if he develops anything genetical dispositioned later.

I can't really believe they take the time to follow up all of those prechecks either, with living quarters and family members, even though a papers says so. But that's for each one to choose for himself, of course.



Mandy D said:


> Having just seen the last post I will add that no responsible, caring, ethical, breeder would sell their puppies to a pet shop, Harrods or not.


I really cannot agree more!

I am currently in a discussin on Tripadvisor about pet shops in Paris, as I was there this week and found that one of the reputable pet store chains (Animalis) sells live puppies. According to the guy in the shop some of them come with a pedigree, and they come from "France". Well, I tell you, I don't believe any of them comes from good, reputable breeders that care about their dogs, breeds and litters...


----------



## pollouk01

Hi, 

I have just sold my Yorkshire Terrier Puppies to Harrods.
I am not a puppy farm. The puppies had the run of my entire house for the full 11 weeks that i had them. This is the first litter i have sold. 
I spoke with Harrods and they assured me that they do checks and references on all people buying the puppies as well as looking at the employment and landlord contracts. 

I found this so hard as I didnt realise i would fall in love with them soo much. I Cried constantly and even considered buying them back off them but I cant have 8 dogs it wouldnt be fair. 

After reading what everyone has written I will be popping into Harrods today to check on them.


----------



## MrRustyRead

i went to take a picture of them when i went but someone stopped me from taking it.


----------



## Goblin

I notice all those "supporting" are all on a single post. 

No shop should sell puppies or kittens point blank. May be able to make an exception for fish  I do know that no matter what laws are available someone will find a way around it. Sad fact of life, a lot of people put money first before the health and welfare of animals. Even more sad is the UK is counted as a nation of animal lovers.

I think what annoys me most about stores such as Harrods are reports like Hundreds of miniature pooches abandoned by owners who bought them as fashion accessories | Mail Online

I expect a lot of dogs from Harrods are brought as fashion accessories or for "status".


----------



## IndyGoJones

It is bloody disgusting, what with all the animals just crying for homes in rescue centres nationwide. I went to Harrods once, never again, I like most others in this thread could never afford to shop there anyway.

I guess it just comes down to one simple rule 'don't buy...adopt!'


----------

